# intresting email from Dik..???



## carl2591 (Aug 14, 2008)

anyone have more info about this urgent need to have proxy forms filled out and returned to DIK..
email as follows..


_Envelope-to: carl@chimneykeepers.com
From: "mathilda" <sabushveld@mweb.co.za>
To: "mathilda" <sabushveld@mweb.co.za>
Subject: FW: Dikhololo Proxy form to be completed
Date: Thu, 14 Aug 2008 11:25:16 +0200
X-Mailer: Microsoft Office Outlook, Build 11.0.5510
Thread-Index: Acj96+1nacCLOoteQ+O0dbYH/ib4SQAAx8AQAAAlMMA=
X-Virus-Scanned: ClamAV using ClamSMTP
X-Spam-Status: No, score=-1.2
X-Spam-Score: -11
X-Spam-Bar: -
X-Spam-Flag: NO
X-Antivirus: AVG for E-mail 8.0.138 [270.6.2/1609]









--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: mathilda [mailto:sabushveld@mweb.co.za] 
Sent: Thursday, August 14, 2008 11:21 AM
Subject: FW: Dikhololo Proxy form to be completed








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: mathilda [mailto:sabushveld@mweb.co.za] 
Sent: Thursday, August 14, 2008 11:05 AM
Subject: Dikhololo Proxy form to be completed



Dear Dikhololo Shareholder





We would like to use this opportunity to draw your attention to the following:-



The next Annual General Dikhololo Meeting will take place on 30 August 2008 at Dikhololo Resort.  We would urge you to please complete the Form of Proxy and post or e-mail it VERY URGENTLY  to us at the Resort.  This request is a matter of Urgency and based on the fact that we as Dikhololo Shareholders are satisfied with the current situation at Dikhololo and that we would like the current state of management to continue.  You as shareholders are the owners of Dikhololo holiday resort. According to the new Company act, a person without any shares registered in his name, can be appointed as Independent Director if he/she presents minority votes.



Let us stand together and secure our Resort as it is at present.  You have the power to insure that no change take place by completing and signing the attatched Proxy form.  We need to re-appoint the current Chairperson Mr J W (John) Meyer to maintain the existing cenario.  You are the proud owner of Dikhololo shares with low maintance fees – lets keep it up BY VOTING!!!!! 





E-MAIL : yolandi@dikhololo.co.za  or sabushveld@mweb.co.za





** You are welcome to submit your proxy by e-mail by signing the document and forward document in Pdf-format – please write your security number at the bottom of the proxy and stated the following “ the original form is available”







ORDINARY POST

Please complete the attached Proxy form and post asap to:  The Chairperson Dikhololo

                                                                                                P O Box 1533

                                                                                                BRITS SOUTH-AFRICA – 0250





CLOSING DATE: 25 AUGUST 2008

OUR CONTACT DETAILS:  (012)546 5440


_


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Aug 14, 2008)

*Sign It - Scan It To Pdf - Send It In!*

It is critical if you own a unit to make sure to send it in.  Who knows was kind of weird thing could happen with someone getting on the board that does not have our best interest in mind.  It takes 1 minute.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 14, 2008)

*dik email..*

there is a pdf link i did not include not knowing if this is the real deal or not..
my post was to see if other DIK owners had gotten this email and to see if this was a real message from someone at DIK..

thats all..


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 14, 2008)

*Did not receive this email.*

I own 2 Dik weeks and have received nothing. What do you make of this??


----------



## annetteterry (Aug 14, 2008)

I am an owner of two weeks and received this message by email as well.   I am concerned, having heard (and not paid as much attention as I should have) of other SA resorts being "taken over" by less than reputable organizations putting owners in a bad situation.

I have been happy with the Dikhololo situation up until now and have been happy being an owner there.  Trading isn't great but works for us and we have had good customer service from the resort management.  I think I will try to email Dikhololo and see what I can learn.

Does anyone know any more?  Is there some sort of significant change in management or control in the works?


----------



## annetteterry (Aug 15, 2008)

*Emails via DIK website to Admin from website are bouncing!*

I just posted a message on this board saying I'd received an email about the proxy and that I was going to email the resort to find out what was going on.  

After receiving the proxy email I went to the Dikhololo website and just filled out the "contact us" form for 'Administration'.   I immediately received a bounce message (see below..only edited to remove my personal contact info when I pasted it).  Interestingly it seems that the person YOLANDI appears as the recipient here and was also on the email for the Proxy request email I received separately.

Has anyone called the resort to ask what is going on?    What other options should owners look at in terms of finding out more about the proxy?

Here is the copy/paste of the bounce email message I recieived.  I have edited out my person email.contact info...


This is the mail system at host www-2.za.ispafrica.net.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not
be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.

For further assistance, please send mail to postmaster.

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can
delete your own text from the attached returned message.

                   The mail system

<yolandi@dikhololo.co.za>: host mail3.cybersmart.co.za[196.41.124.13]
 said: 554
    5.7.1 <edited>Sender address rejected: Access
 denied (in
    reply to RCPT TO command)

Message/delivery-status

Reporting-MTA: dns; www-2.za.ispafrica.net
X-Postfix-Queue-ID: 4C546E407B
X-Postfix-Sender: rfc822; edited
Arrival-Date: Fri, 15 Aug 2008 06:06:31 +0200 (SAST)

Final-Recipient: rfc822; yolandi@dikhololo.co.za
Original-Recipient: rfc822;yolandi@dikhololo.co.za
Action: failed
Status: 5.7.1
Remote-MTA: dns; mail3.cybersmart.co.za
Diagnostic-Code: smtp; 554 5.7.1 <edited>: Sender
 address
    rejected: Access denied

Forwarded Message [ Download File ] 

Date: Fri, 15 Aug 2008 06:06:31 +0200 
To: yolandi@dikhololo.co.za 
From: "edited" 
Subject: Dikhololo: Proxy 

Plain Text Attachment [ Scan and Save to Computer ] 

This is an enquiry e-mail via http://www.dikhololo.co.za from:
edited

I have received messages via email regarding a proxy.  I am an owner.
  I would like additional information as to what is going on so that I
 can review and respond to the emails I have been receiving.  I am
 concerned about possible changes at the resort.


----------



## annetteterry (Aug 15, 2008)

*Emails via DIK website to Admin from website are bouncing!*

Duplicate entry. Please see above.


----------



## Jan (Aug 15, 2008)

I also rec'd this email--2 days in a row.  I am waiting to respond.
            Jan


----------



## skimble (Aug 15, 2008)

I thought it was some sort of clever spam... afraid of opening a virus.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 15, 2008)

*intersting email from DIK..*

starting to look like a scam. has anyone tried to send message to judy@dik

she may know more or not.. if not this could be a scam...

I have not opened the pdf myself and most likely will not.

have a nice weekend.


----------



## annetteterry (Aug 15, 2008)

I tried emailing thru the website link several times and I got messages saying it was undeliverable.  However, something must have gone thru because I received the following response which I  have pasted here.   This defines what a proxy is but not tell me what the issues are that they are voting on.  I replied back with a question as to what the voting was regarding but I have not received a response.


Copy of reply:

Dear sir,

This proxy is a document in which you give your voting rights for the
upcoming Annual General Meeting to a person who will be attending the
meeting to vote on your behalf.  If you do not know anybody at the meeting,
you may assign your votes to the chairman of the meeting.

Please find attached proxy.  This needs to be signed and scanned and
e-mailed back to me in Pdf-format.

Kind Regards,

Yolandé Pennells
Manager Shareholder Services


----------



## Reggie_Hammonds (Aug 18, 2008)

*This Is Not A Scam!*

I received the email AND I got an email from Marc Thomas who sold me my week.  I filled it out, sent it in and got this reply from Yolandi@dikhololo.co.za


Dear sir,

I have received your proxy and it is in order.  Please just hang on to the original document if the auditors should request it.

Kind Regards,

Yolandé


----------



## Malane (Aug 22, 2008)

*Repsonse regarding Proxy voting*

Here is the response I got regarding the proxy.  It is important that owners preserve owners on the board.

"At Dikhololo we’ve got a AGM meeting once a year.  The next AGM is scheduled for 30 August 2008.  We all would like Dikhololo to stay the same (at this stage all Directors and Chairperson are existing shareholders.  Our Government introduced a new Company Act (activated from 1st August 2008) which allow any person from the outside (who do not have any shares @ Dikihololo or any interest for that matter) to be appointed as Directors of the Board.  To avoid this, we want to remain the status quo at present to continue – people who got shares and interest in the Resort.  If we obtain enough votes for the existing Chairperson (Mr John Meyer)  – for the past three years) he will have the power/authority to appoint the Directors from existing shareholders, as we did for the past 18 years.



Hope this answer your question

Regards

Mathilda"


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Proxy vote of DIK*

TO all DIK owners,,,

So should we vote NO or YES  to Mr. Alexander Beaver for a position on the Board of Directors at the Annual General Meeting of the Company 

Not sure what is going on here and who is the person we want to vote for..



I got another message from Scott riddle as follows..

###############################
Dikhololo proxy vote - Annual General Meeting
USA & Canadian owners

Dear Dikhololo Owners, 


  We hope all of your have enjoyed a wonderful summer and that your timeshare has helped to make memories come true. If you did not exchange this summer we are certain you are looking forward to your vacation soon.

  Dikhololo continues to be our favored resort with its great trading power and low maintenance fees. Our USA Dikhololo owners mostly exchange their ownership through RCI and enjoy the low maintenance fees and no special assessments. In order to keep our maintenance fees low and stable we need your vote as an owner to elect our representative to the Dikhololo homeowners Board of Directors. We have nominated and support Mr. Alexander Beaver Anderson to be our representative as we know that his views and decisions will be in line with the wishes of our clients. 

  By replying, YES, to this e-mail you will be exercising your proxy vote(s) for Mr. Alexander Beaver for a position on the Board of Directors at the Annual General Meeting of the Company - Dikhololo homeowners meeting. Please include your name, numbers of week(s) owned and the size of the unit(s). We will fill in your details and forward your vote to the proper authorities at the resort. Each vote is counted and we are counting on yours.

Do not hesitate to click or call with any questions. All vote must be registered this week. Please reply ASAP.

Much Regards,
Scott & Sandra Riddle
Trading Time Inc.

#######################

Is this the guy we want to vote for... any info on this is appreciated. I know i have questions as others.

thanks


----------



## Jan (Aug 29, 2008)

Whooo---wait a minute.  I just looked at the email from Mateilda--she ask that we vote for J.W. Meyer.   What's going on here?  So-who is Trading Time, Inc.?        
                   Jan


----------



## SciTchr (Aug 29, 2008)

*Me too...*

Now I am getting suspicious. The info I had was for J W Meyer. Anyone know what is going on here? I sent my proxy in for J W Meyer.


----------



## pagosajim (Aug 30, 2008)

My guess is that this new person is the one that the current management at Dikhololo is concerned about "taking over" the board.  I would trust communications originating from the staff members that we've all come to know over one from an outside group we've never heard of before.

Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## pagosajim (Sep 20, 2008)

*Any Updates?*

Has anyone heard about the results of the election?


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 20, 2008)

It seems that the people promoting this outside person are resellers.  One wonders what their interest may be.  I am aware that Mt. Amanzi at one time had two Americans on their board, elected through campaigning by a US-based reseller.  If they pay expenses to attend board meetings, that would be a costly perk for the association.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 24, 2008)

Trading Time folks may be connected with the original US sellers of Dikhololo - anyone around here remember them? That's who I bought mine from... I think for awhile they insisted we pay our maintenance fees through them... Just a hunch, I have no idea for sure.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 15, 2008)

Today I received an emailed Dikhololo Newsletter from Scott Riddle at Trading Time - aren't in Texas?  Did all other US Dikhololo owners get this? Or only folks (like me) who originally purchased from the TX outfit back when?  Where did Trading Time get my email address?

It says, among other things:

"Annual General Dikhololo Meeting - Thanks go out to all of the owners who cast their proxy vote in the August. Chairperson Mr. J W (John) Meyer was successfully re-elected. US owners control 17% of the voting rights at Dikhololo. The majority of US owners want to keep the resort in great shape while keeping our maintenance fees as low as possible. Mr. Meyer has been successful in delivering both benefits for several years and will continue to do so on our behalf. We are celebrating 10 years with Dikhololo. In order to collect future proxy vote in a timely manner the resort has ask us to post the next years form on our website. US owners will be able to print the form and fax it directly to the resort or to us. We will post the new proxy voting form at www.dikhololo.info and notify all the US owners on our list. The posting be made available in January, 2009."   

So it looks like Mr. Meyer, the guy recommended by the staff at Dikhololo, was re-elected ... and maybe Mr. Beaver, the guy recommended by Trading Time, was not. I don't know for certain.

But they're wanting us to vote from their website in the future. At least, sounds like that to me.


----------



## Jan (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes, I got the same email.  I purchased from Herb.
          Jan


----------

